# Searching for a special insert ring



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've tried searching on the websites I'm familiar with, now it's time to ask for expert advice.
I would like to purchase the Leigh RTJ400 dovetail jig but lack the matching size insert ring to receive the Leigh eBush and nut to use on my router table. That bushing is 1 3/8" outside diameter with a counter-bored insert ring of 1 3/16". I have a Craftsman router table with a 3 1/8" plate opening for insert rings. I'm using the Bosch 1617 router under the plate. Have any of you faced the same or similar problem? What did you do to overcome it? Any advice would be very appreciated. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's unusual for a table to have that size opening without having some insert rings to snap in for using smaller bits with. Most of the Sears routers I've seen didn't have that large an opening in the baseplate to be able to use bits that big. With that said, even if your table did originally come with them I wouldn't want to bet that you could find some for it. Sears is bad about having parts for older tools. 

One option would be to build your own table and add an insert plate that has the right opening as I really can't see an easy way to fix the one you have. I've built 2 router tables now for under $20 and there is tons of info on the site about making your own table. It isn't nearly as complicated as some people think it is. You can research it with our Community Search function or go to the home page by clicking on the Routerforums logo on this page and scrolling through the different forums until you find the one on router tables. Of course we will be here to answer questions and offer suggestions if you need. You just have to ask.

By the way, you can buy an insert plate from Grizzley for $13 that has different size insert rings. It's the President's special and the easiest way to order it is just call and ask for it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

fred
here is the forum page maybe you can find what you're looking for and one of these threads 
Table-mounted Routing - Router Forums


----------



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I'll look at Grizzly...I was hesitant about buying the Craftsman, but the price compared to so many others was too tempting. It has worked fione for me for a few years. This is the first un-fixable problem I've encountered.


----------



## rianquinn (Dec 25, 2015)

did you ever find a solution to this problem? I have the exact same problem and am looking for an insert ring to go with my Craftsman router table to use the RTJ400.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

spike1 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll look at Grizzly...I was hesitant about buying the Craftsman, but the price compared to so many others was too tempting. It has worked fione for me for a few years. This is the first un-fixable problem I've encountered.


Sears, and Craftsman, are often off in their own little world as far as things like inserts and guide bushings go. No idea about the newer tables they market, but the older ones limit you to the guide bushings that they sell. There are guide bushings available, but they are cheap plastic ones.


----------



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Unfortunately,I haven't found a solution. I'll have to drop my expectations on the Leigh dovetail jig. Hope you have more luck than I did.


----------



## rianquinn (Dec 25, 2015)

In the long run, I plan to get a new router/router table combo that has more options. The lack of support for standard bushings is a serious let down by Craftsman. I looked.... an none of Craftsman's router tables support bushings. Being a former Sears employee, I have a lot of Craftsman tools, and almost every single one has let me down with respect to supporting anything outside of the basic use cases (even with their own product line). Good example is I have two Craftsman tablesaws, and neither support zero clearance inserts, and one of them has a proprietary miter slot while the other one doesn't have a miter slot that is fixed to the blade (so it cannot accurately support jigs like a cross cut sled). 

Looks like my router jig will have to wait for a new router table (got one for Christmas)


----------

